# if you think your rating is bad



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

you at least arent this guy.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

My exgf ordered an uber once. The driver was 4.1.

Pulled up to wrong side of the road, didn't say hi, dirty car.

Another time I was going to airport, I ordered uber.. Driver was 4.1 again, different guy though. I just cancelled and ordered lyft instead..


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> you at least arent this guy.


I thought Uber won't let anybody drive below 4.6 ?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

alln said:


> I thought Uber won't let anybody drive below 4.6 ?


^^^
They made an exception for Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

alln said:


> I thought Uber won't let anybody drive below 4.6 ?


I think this guy is relatively new.

I had a 4.2 rating after completing about 10-15 trips. I wasn't booted or warned from Uber. I kept driving and driving until my ratings went back up.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> They made an exception for Caitlyn Jenner.


Who is Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

alln said:


> Who is Caitlyn Jenner


Have you heard of Google? Google Bruce Jenner.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Guy tonight told me when he was in Houston most Uber x drivers he got were in 3s and 2s 
Got a 96' car once too idk if he was bs ing


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> you at least arent this guy.


Isn't a prius c really small?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

alln said:


> I thought Uber won't let anybody drive below 4.6 ?


Not true. Everybody says that in this forum, but I see drivers with low scores all the time


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Not true. Everybody says that in this forum, but I see drivers with low scores all the time


That's because they're new. If you've only taken 10 rides one low score will really hurt. But Uber won't kick you off until you've had 50-100 or so.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's because they're new. If you've only taken 10 rides one low score will really hurt. But Uber won't kick you off until you've had 50-100 or so.


The pax app should show the number of calls a driver has done, at least up to their first 500 runs....... 4.6/5 paid calls, 4.8/500 calls etc. Wouldn't mean much but it wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Have you heard of Google? Google Bruce Jenner.


I'm afraid to. I wonder if he/she still likes eating Wheaties for breakfast.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's because they're new. If you've only taken 10 rides one low score will really hurt. But Uber won't kick you off until you've had 50-100 or so.


i texted him , asking him if he was new he said no , maybe he got a chance to pull it up or just a bad night drug him down , it would only take a few 1's and your in the crapper if on the borderline 4.5


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i texted him , asking him if he was new he said no , maybe he got a chance to pull it up or just a bad night drug him down , it would only take a few 1's and your in the crapper if on the borderline 4.5


He might be a good driver and nice person.Maybe he don't know his area real good some city are hard to figure out in till you drive for a while.when you rely on gps 100 percent of the time that can be bad for rating cause gps will give u bad directions sometimes I would think that the number one reason for bad ratings


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> My exgf ordered an uber once. The driver was 4.1.
> 
> Pulled up to wrong side of the road, didn't say hi, dirty car.
> 
> Another time I was going to airport, I ordered uber.. Driver was 4.1 again, different guy though. I just cancelled and ordered lyft instead..


Clearly, the driver with a 4.1 earned it.
Ratings work.
Believe it or not. In your 2nd example where you cancelled on a 4.1, it demonstrates that at some point in time, low rated pax will end up being matched with low rated drivers because of the mutual cancel/ignore capability.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm surprised anyone wants to get in the car who a dude who looks like a "gangsta". I am sure his disposition matches his pic. Your on-line pic should show a caring, thoughtful, mature (acting) individual whom you can tell is just bubbling over with the excitement of providing you with a safe, comfortable ride, even though you won't tip and will **** over with a 2* rating because he/she is responsible for 3.4 surge pricing!


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> My exgf ordered an uber once. The driver was 4.1.
> 
> Pulled up to wrong side of the road, didn't say hi, dirty car.
> 
> Another time I was going to airport, I ordered uber.. Driver was 4.1 again, different guy though. I just cancelled and ordered lyft instead..


Thats a lie Sir, Lyft dont go to Airport and if you cancelled why not just request another Uber higher Rating. You were scared so bad you order a Lyft ....


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok lets look at the Facts here on this Driver...

1. Asian ....eyes half closed already
2. Sideways hat...representing his street cred
3. PRUIS C...car can barely fit Pax or Luggage

Assumptions

1. Car is probaly filthy inside and out.
2. Probaly blasting his hip hop.
3. Probaly greets Pax with Yo.
4. Probaly introduces himself as Q

Hes probaly new and will be given some time to move his rating up but dont think he will last....Just saying.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

We will never know the truth. Just a bunch of Ass-umptions. Not worthy much worry. Most of a driver's comments reflecting concern over another driver's rating seems to have to do with some perceived opportunity to point their finger and say..... "Here Uber, this is the guy you should be focussed on, not me."

Uber doesn't care.

The fact is, if these are largely new drivers, it is all just a matter of luck. The idea is the poor ratings all come out in the wash over time. But that is about the only way. If you are a new driver, it is largely going to be a matter of luck and creating luck based on when you drive. 

The driver may have a 4.1 after ten or twenty rides. Pax have zero way of knowing. It is far far easier to get a 4.1 that early on. Uber could just as easily not even post your ratings until you have 50 or 100 rides under your belt. By ratings, instead of a rating number, it could say "New Partner". It could display the number of rides the driver has given.

Uber does none of that, because they want to imprint fear on their drivers and this is when it is easiest, they are new, ignorant and full of optimism.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

AJUber said:


> Thats a lie Sir, Lyft dont go to Airport and if you cancelled why not just request another Uber higher Rating. You were scared so bad you order a Lyft ....


Ok, I do not lie.. No reason to.

In Chicago everyone is allowed to drop off at airports, lyft included.

Why did I order lyft? Because he was close by, and uber only had 1 car nearby, and it was a low rated driver. Not taking chances when I need to get to airport on time.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Ok, I do not lie.. No reason to.
> 
> In Chicago everyone is allowed to drop off at airports, lyft included.
> 
> Why did I order lyft? Because he was close by, and uber only had 1 car nearby, and it was a low rated driver. Not taking chances when I need to get to airport on time.


I think ratings on the uber platform are crazy to begin with this is the only place where a 4 is bad to have and the limit is is 4.6 most riders rate 4 and thought there driver was good,they are not educated on thing that a four is bad because uber does not explain that to them.Plus alot of drivers offer water and candy if a riders get in a car and someone does not have that that can get them a four.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

Somewhere down in the forum, changing a profile pic can improve ratings so I took that advice and took a new profile pic after my fresh hair cut and my rating went up


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> I think ratings on the uber platform are crazy to begin with this is the only place where a 4 is bad to have and the limit is is 4.6 most riders rate 4 and thought there driver was good,they are not educated on thing that a four is bad because uber does not explain that to them.Plus alot of drivers offer water and candy if a riders get in a car and someone does not have that that can get them a four.


^^^
And a 4.6 equals over 94%. 
Anybody with a 94% GPA is doing pretty damned good, but not good enough for Uber. 
I think that for some reason they want the high churn rate.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> And a 4.6 equals over 94%.
> Anybody with a 94% GPA is doing pretty damned good, but not good enough for Uber.
> I think that for some reason they want the high churn rate.


Most new drivers drink the Uber kool-aid and rake in the money for Travis while burning all their own funds on mints, waters, snacks, etc. Offering up that $200 service for like $20 fares.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Most new drivers drink the Uber kool-aid and rake in the money for Travis while burning all their own funds on mints, waters, snacks, etc. Offering up that $200 service for like $20 fares.


That why I say the hell with


Honkadonk said:


> Most new drivers drink the Uber kool-aid and rake in the money for Travis while burning all their own funds on mints, waters, snacks, etc. Offering up that $200 service for like $20 fares.


that why I like lyft better at least there a possibility of a tip.Give less rides and make the same


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Guy tonight told me when he was in Houston most Uber x drivers he got were in 3s and 2s
> Got a 96' car once too idk if he was bs ing


Well in Houston we are regulated by the City. No older then 7yrs; less then 150k. So seems like BS if was recent. 
I heard some pax say they have had low rated drivers around 4.2. My lowest pax rate I seen was 3.7. And I found out why lets say he staying around 3.7 or lower.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> And a 4.6 equals over 94%.
> Anybody with a 94% GPA is doing pretty damned good, but not good enough for Uber.
> I think that for some reason they want the high churn rate.


Check your math.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Check your math.


^^^
Well, it was right off the top of my head, but 5 x .940 = 4.7. 
Still low enough to put you in the danger zone with Uber but a pretty good GPA.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

AJUber said:


> Ok lets look at the Facts here on this Driver...
> 
> Assumptions
> 
> ...


lol wow if he does this


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> I think this guy is relatively new.
> 
> I had a 4.2 rating after completing about 10-15 trips. I wasn't booted or warned from Uber. I kept driving and driving until my ratings went back up.


Thanks to the additional service:
Uber Taxi ; Uber will now have To consider deactivating drivers only after a Negative Average Of -.099 !


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Isn't a prius c really small?


My wife has one..... It's awful small....


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Well, it was right off the top of my head, but 5 x .940 = 4.7.
> Still low enough to put you in the danger zone with Uber but a pretty good GPA.


 92%, an A


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like the poster child of the new breed of UBER driver to me. He's off to make $800.00 his first weekend out. He read it on Craigslist, so it mist be true.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

I picked up a 3.8 rated rider just last night. I accepted the ride because he was only a couple blocks from me. He was standing out front when I pulled up and he seemed like a nice enough guy except for slurring his words. I wonder what the problem was that he had such a low rating because I certainly didn't see any.


----------



## Rober Saunder (Jul 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Have you heard of Google? Google Bruce Jenner.


Who's Google Bruce Jenner?


----------

